# If "Cute" Counts For Anything ...



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

If "cute" counts for anything in the world of fish keeping (and in my case cichlids) then I think I have found the cutest of them all. I recently obtained an extremely rare little Indian cichlid from an acquaintance in San Antonio, Texas. He had successfully spawned them (one of only a handful of people ) and I obtained ten of these 8 month old juveniles. Their name is Etroplus canarensis, or commonly the Canara Pearlspot cichlid. It was thought to be extinct until it was rediscovered in 1992 and in the last couple of years, small numbers of the fish have made their way into the hobby. Etroplus is a small genus (3 species) of cichlids native to southern India and Sri Lanka, where they are the only native cichlids. My main interest in them is that the Etroplus genus is closely related to the Paretroplus from Madagascar. These two lineages are believed to have separated during the Mesozoic era (the age of reptiles), as Madagascar and the Indian Plate had separated by the end of the Cretaceous period. I am pretty heavily into Madagascan cichlids, presently maintaining 8 species. I also have Etroplus maculatus (Orange Chromide) on the go. They are some of the most ancient cichlid lineages on earth and have undergone little, if any change over the millions of years that they have existed. I just took the one picture once they settled into their 25G species tank. Here it is. In real life they school tightly and are like a little swarm of bees. I'll take a video soon.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Something about their faces, LOL.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

What an exciting endeavor Notho. And I always love learning about cichlids, not just "seeing" them. Fascinating information and background on these guys and knowing your great fishkeeping experience, I am sure you will have some spawns with them. Thank you so much for sharing and looking forward to some videos of them. Can't wait to see the Entro swarm


----------



## Halmiris (Aug 12, 2013)

Very nice fish.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Here's an update on my Etroplus canarensis. When I got them in mid August of last year, they were barely 1" TL. They are presently at 2 1/2 to 3" and are starting to undergo some changes in pattern and color, especially when feeding. They get very competitive as soon as food is added to the tank, and show a darkening of the body and banding across the head. Their "roman numerals" fade to spots. I suspect that this will be their appearance when they are in a spawning frame of mind. They still like to school but are starting to exert their individuality. I've added a couple of pictures, first when they were little guys six months ago and now.


----------



## Ronzo (Sep 8, 2013)

The juvies are indeed "cute", and the subadults are quite attractive IMO also...how is their behavior/disposition? Please compile and publish a species profile! Cheers


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Is that their mature size Notho? How large of a tank do they need and how many in a school if I were to have a species only tank?


----------



## Coriandre (Jan 30, 2014)

Beautiful fish and good info ! Would love to hear more about them !


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

very cool


----------

